# Chernoybl - Pripyat Hospital, Apartment rooftop, & riverside



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2016)

*Report 4 from our epic trip to Chernobyl

The hospital was one of my favourite buildings of the trip. The five storey building was crammed with furniture & hospital equipment, and every floor was filled with surgeries, operating theatres and wards. I started at the top, and worked my way down, and spent a bit of time looking round the maternity unit. Due to Pripyat’s young population, a lot of babies were born here. The room of empty rusting cribs was a sad scene. Radiation is not a problem in the buildings generally; our guide warned us the basement stored clothing from the fireman who put out the explosion in the power plant in 1986, and was highly radioactive. Indeed, a small offcut of a fireman’s jacket on the reception desk made the giger counter very unhappy.

The next morning, we climbed Pripyat’s tallest apartment block, with stunning views of the forest and remains of the town. Including the plant room, I reckon around 18 stories – a mission to climb without lifts, but worth it for the views. The apartments were small nearly identical flats with varying remains of furniture, and balcony views. Here was a glimpse of family life, just as they fled the disaster.

Finally the riverside café, one of a number of smaller sites like the cinema we visited.*

THE HOSPITAL

the waiting room






Surgery





operating theatre















MATERNITY WARD
Birthing suite





Newborn cots










birthing suite





Hall










___________________________

APARTMENT BLOCK











You can see the nuclear power plant in the distance















The duga radar (see next report)










Inside the apartment blocks - a glimpse of life at the time of the evacuation





pressumably children's bedroom










The riverside



​
thanks for looking


----------



## Conrad (Jul 8, 2016)

Always chilling to see photos from here, nicely captured.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Always chilling to see photos from here, nicely captured.



Thanks mate  
And nice to meet you earlier this year in Bristol


----------



## urban-dorset (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice, interesting report Wombat.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 8, 2016)

As good a set as I've seen from here,thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2016)

Great stuff Wombat.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2016)

krela said:


> Great stuff Wombat.



Thanks Krela


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 9, 2016)

I enjoyed that Wombat, cracking shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2016)

Brilliant set of images.Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jul 9, 2016)

One great report and pics on this place, you nailed it Wombat, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 9, 2016)

Incredible stuff once again mate. Some very haunting images there.


----------

